# Non civil service to civil service?



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to work for a non-civil service town, be full academy trained and transfer to a civil service town? Transfer and not have to go through the civil service process. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

aldajumo said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to work for a non-civil service town, be full academy trained and transfer to a civil service town? Transfer and not have to go through the civil service process.
> Thanks for your help!


*NO*


----------

